# Braiding the topknot on a show dog



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Long ago when show coats were really long I french braided my standards' topknots and down the neck. That seemed to be easier on the hair than banding.

I think, though, there are now many great products that can be used to prevent breakage, so maybe now I can just use wrappers and bands.

My mini baby's hair is getting a bit long on top, so I may have to start banding it pretty soon. She's not quite 16 weeks, but has more than 2 inches of topknot.

I also will need a neck scrunchie so she can play with the border/whippet without losing neck hair. I think someone recommended a source of scrunchies on this forum, so I'll search for it.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna I actually had wondered if it was possible to French braid the topknot and mane on a show poodle. It seems like it would be an easier option and would be very cute. I braid my own hair almost every day so that is why I have thought about it before. But I never could find anything about it in searching. Does it actually work and is it an effective way of preserving the hair? When I get my pup I will have to try it out!! I am so glad you posted this! 

As far as wraps and bands go, most people I have heard of get them through Lainee ltd. And for the neck hair protector during play I don't think I have seen those, are they different from snoods (which most use to keep ears out of food)? I am so impressed that your little girl already has so much hair!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hah, all that hair! Would that be a Donnchada pup? Wouldn't surprise me. More pictures please, so I can drool.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

*Puppy*



Charmed said:


> Hah, all that hair! Would that be a Donnchada pup? Wouldn't surprise me. More pictures please, so I can drool.


Yep - she is a Donnchada puppy. Both her parents are silver: Ch. Aery's King of the Castle and Impressive Silver Angel. Here is a picture of her at 13 weeks. I need to take some new ones (she is now 17 weeks).


----------

